# 29", oder 34" Curved? Welcher Monitor? Setup-Beratung



## gin0v4 (24. September 2016)

Ich bin echt unentschlossen, habe meine auswahl jetzt auf 3 Monitore eingegrenzt.

*1. LG 34" 1440p 60hz*
LG 34UM94C-P.AEU 86,4cm Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Pro:
- Immersion (Ich spiele hauptsächlich BF4 und Singleplayerspiele. Klar, ab und an mal LoL, oder eine Runde CS:GO, aber nicht tryhard mäßig).
- Platz auf dem Desktopmodus (Youtube Video gucken und browsen auf einem Monitor)
- mein PC schafft bei der Auflösung sowieso nicht mehr als 50-60fps und ich spiele lieber in nativer Auflösung mit höchsten Details, als mit geringeren Details und mehr fps...

Contra:
- "nur" 60hz
- schwarze Balken bei Youtube Videos (Ich gucke mehr YT als Fernsehen)
- panel nicht gebogen - blickwinkelstabilität?


*2. Phillips 34" Curved 1440p 60hz:*
34'' (86,36cm) Philips BDM3490UC schwarz

Pro:
- Alles was ich beim LG Moni gelistet habe
- Curved

Contra:
- Alles was auch beim LG Moni steht
- Phillips macht (noch) Monitore? Seit Jahren nichts von denen gehört, kann mir irgendwer was zu deren quali sagen?


*3. benq 27" 144hz 1440p:*
BenQ XL2730Z 2560 x 1440 144 Hz FreeSync - Monitore - computeruniverse

Pro:
- 144hz (was mir nur bei CS:GO und LoL was bringt, da PC zu schwach)
- keine schwarzen Balken bei Youtube Videos

Contra:
- Als NV Fanboy werde ich FreeSync sowieso niemals nutzen...
- Finde den standfuß hässlich und zu massiv, aber gegen eine vesa mount und wandmontage habe ich ja nichts...



Aktuelles Setup (mit 7 Jahre altem 24" Samsung Monitor mit miesem Kontrast, scheiß Helligkeit und gräulichem Weiß...):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Original Post:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Ich bin schon seit über einem Jahr auf der Suche nach einem neuen Monitor und kann und will einfach nicht mehr länger warten.
> Ursprünglich wollte ich einen 27" 1440p Monitor mit 120+ Hz nehmen, aber inzwischen habe ich mich in die ganzen Ultrawide Monitore verguckt. Ich zocke eigentlich nur am PC und brauche dafür nen passenden Monitor - dafür wollte ich mal eure Meinung hören. Habe ein paar Bilder von meinem Setup angehängt. Einen 27" Moni würde ich wieder ganz normal auf den Tisch stellen, ebenso einen 29" Ultrawide.
> ...


----------



## LaFa1612 (24. September 2016)

Moin,

Also ich habe einen BenQ XL2730Z mit 144Hz, 1 ms und 2.560x1.440. Vor ab, ich bin ohne ende Zufrieden mit dem Monitor. Ich habe auch lange überlegt welchen Monitor ich mir denn kaufen soll, war auch wie du am überlegen ob ich mir einen Curved Monitor holen soll. Das Problem an der Sache mit den Curved Monitoren ist nur das sie meiner Meinung nach zu wenig Hz haben, was für mich auch der Grund war, wieso ich mir keinen gekauft habe. Ich hatte davor einen 60Hz Monitor von Acer und würde mir nie wieder Freiwillig einen kaufen  , für mich unverzichtbar geworden, aber jeder hat ja andere Prioritäten. Ich würde dir einen Bildschirm empfehlen der eben min. 120 Hz besitzt und min.  27'' groß ist, bei der ms Anzahl habe ich im Vergleich zum vorherigen Bildschirm ( 4ms ) erstaunlich wenig gemerkt, da macht die Hz Anzahl meiner Meinung nach mehr aus, aber ich denke im Herzen hast du dich eh schon entschieden und es wird ein Curved Monitor  .


----------



## HisN (24. September 2016)

Noch 50 Euro drauf, und den 40" UHD an die Wand.
Kommt halt drauf an was Dir so alles wichtig ist ... ich würde UHD um keinen Preis mehr missen wollen, aber einen Tod muss man zur Zeit wohl noch sterben.
Kein BLB, kein Clowding, kein Banding, keine Panel-Lotterie, sattes Schwarz. Dafür kein 140hz Megaschnell-Panel.
iiyama Prolite X4071UHSU-B1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## gin0v4 (24. September 2016)

HisN schrieb:


> Noch 50 Euro drauf, und den 40" UHD an die Wand.
> Kommt halt drauf an was Dir so alles wichtig ist ... ich würde UHD um keinen Preis mehr missen wollen, aber einen Tod muss man zur Zeit wohl noch sterben.
> Kein BLB, kein Clowding, kein Banding, keine Panel-Lotterie, sattes Schwarz. Dafür kein 140hz Megaschnell-Panel.
> iiyama Prolite X4071UHSU-B1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland




Danke für den Tipp, aber ich glaube 40" 4k wäre zu übertrieben, weil mein PC das nicht mitmacht. 1440p wäre noch machbar, aber BF1 will ich in nativer Auflösung mit hohen Details und nicht minimal spielen - ein neuer PC kommt erst nächstes Jahr im Sommer :/

Habe hier noch einen 28" 144hz monitor gefunden, welcher mir auch gefällt - was haltet ihr davon? Der hat zwar auch 4k, aber würde da beim spielen downscaling auf 1440p deutlich weniger auffallen, als auf 40" - was meint ihr?

IIYAMA G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 71cm 28Z Pro-Gaming LED: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## amer_der_erste (24. September 2016)

Den BenQ XL2730Z kann ich dir sehr ans Herz legen. 
Tolles Teil.


----------



## JoM79 (24. September 2016)

Der 28" Iiyama hat keine 144Hz


----------



## HisN (24. September 2016)

Es ist ja nun nicht so als könnte man einen UHD Monitor nicht nativ bzw. Pixelgenau in kleineren Auflösung gen betreiben, und ich weiß nicht so genau woher dieses "in Minimum" herkommt 
Nicht dass Du Pixelgenau in 1440p genau bei 27" rauskommen,  aber in 95% aller Fälle trotzdem in 4K und 40" unterwegs sein könntest. Z.b. beim surfen oder Videos glotzen.


----------



## Defenz0r (24. September 2016)

Mich interessiert ob ich 4k auf 10 Metern Kabeln in 60hz noch betreiben kann.


----------



## HisN (24. September 2016)

Nicht mit einer passiven Verbindung, die Du Dir wünscht.
Aktiv sollten auch 300m kein Problem sein, aber die meisten Leuten wollen das nicht bezahlen.


----------



## Defenz0r (24. September 2016)

Und mit so einem Kabel? Laptone 10m HDMI Kabel HDMI 2.0: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Falls das nicht reicht, welches Kabel wuerde passen fuer 10meter?


----------



## HisN (24. September 2016)

Naja, jedenfalls nicht mit einem USB-Kabel^^


So in der Preisklasse kannst Du anfangen zu überlegen wenn ich das richtig sehe 

http://www.lindy.de/DisplayPort-1-2-Extender-Repeater.htm?websale8=ld0101&pi=38412

Dazu kommen dann noch zwei Lindy-Gold-Kabel die noch mal 50 Okken das Stück kosten


----------



## Defenz0r (24. September 2016)

Ein Vorschlag fuer ein aktives 10 Meter Kabel waere super!

EDIT: Ich brauche aber doch *nur 10 Meter... Wie siehts mit dem aus? 10 m Active HDMI-Kabel | 10 m High Speed HDMI-Kabel | StarTech.com Deutschland*


----------



## HisN (24. September 2016)

Haben denn bei Dir Monitor und Grafikkarte DP-Anschlüsse, oder willst Du einen Fernseher betreiben? Immer schön wenig erzählen^^
Ich bin bei HDMI überfragt. Wohnzimmertech am Computer^^


----------



## Defenz0r (24. September 2016)

Beide Geraete haben auch DisplayPort Anschluesse.
Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich eine 4k TV / Monitor kaufen wollen mit 43 Zoll. 

Pc -GTX 770 > Wohnzimmer


----------



## HisN (24. September 2016)

Was willst Du dann mit einem HDMI-Kabel? Wird an einem Displayport-Monitor nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Defenz0r (25. September 2016)

Es ist eine Allgemeine Frage... Aber mit einem Display Port Kabel kann man 10 Meter ueberbruecken? Hab gesucht, kostet 70 Euro fuer 10Meter. Muss es echt so teuer sein bei 4k@60hz?
Ist ein aktives Kabel. OHNE seperates Netzteil.


----------



## Calderon00 (25. September 2016)

Ich kann nur für Ultrawides sprechen. Noch nie so überzeugt gewesen. Und nicht nur was das Spielen angeht, sogar der allg. Desktopbetrieb lässt einen produktiver werden weil man mehr Platz hat. 

Zum 34" Von Samsung kann ich nur abraten. Der hat nämlich ghosting (egal bei welcher Overdrive Stellung).


----------



## gin0v4 (26. September 2016)

Ich bin echt unentschlossen, habe meine auswahl jetzt auf 2 Monitore eingegrenzt.

1. LG 34" 1440p 60hz
LG 34UM94C-P.AEU 86,4cm Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Pro:
- Immersion (Ich spiele hauptsächlich BF4 und Singleplayerspiele. Klar, ab und an mal LoL, oder eine Runde CS:GO, aber nicht tryhard mäßig).
- Platz auf dem Desktopmodus (Youtube Video gucken und browsen auf einem Monitor)
- mein PC schafft bei der Auflösung sowieso nicht mehr als 50-60fps und ich spiele lieber in nativer Auflösung mit höchsten Details, als mit geringeren Details und mehr fps...

Contra:
- "nur" 60hz
- schwarze Balken bei Youtube Videos (Ich gucke mehr YT als Fernsehen)
- panel nicht gebogen - blickwinkelstabilität?


2. benq 27" 144hz 1440p:
BenQ XL2730Z 2560 x 1440 144 Hz FreeSync - Monitore - computeruniverse

Pro:
- 144hz (was mir nur bei CS:GO und LoL was bringt, da PC zu schwach)
- keine schwarzen Balken bei Youtube Videos

Contra:
- Als NV Fanboy werde ich FreeSync sowieso niemals nutzen...
- Finde den standfuß hässlich und zu massiv, aber gegen eine vesa mount und wandmontage habe ich ja nichts...



edit:
alternativ habe ich noch diesen monitor gefunden:
34'' (86,36cm) Philips BDM3490UC schwarz

auf 34" 1440p mit 60hz - allerdings curved und von phillips. das panel kommt wohl von aod - von phillips habe ich seit jahren nichts mehr gehört (auf dem monitormarkt) - was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## AYAlf (26. September 2016)

21:9 + Curved ist durch nichts zu ersetzen. 
Ich spiele u.A. BF Hardline und es gibt nichts besseres. 
Für Rennspiele ist der Monitor auch wie gemacht.
Die Immersion ist um einiges besser, wenn der 21:9 Bildschirm Curved ist.
Ich zocke auch am PC oder schaue Videos. Deshalb habe ich mich für 2560x1080 auf 35" mit VA Panel entschieden. Um auch bei MP möglichst die 144FPS für die 144Hz zu erreichen. 
Bin kein nVidia Fanboy, nutze aber trotzdem G-Sync bei meinem aktuellen Monitor. Besser geht es fast nicht.


----------



## gin0v4 (26. September 2016)

AYAlf schrieb:


> 21:9 + Curved ist durch nichts zu ersetzen.
> Ich spiele u.A. BF Hardline und es gibt nichts besseres.
> Für Rennspiele ist der Monitor auch wie gemacht.
> Die Immersion ist um einiges besser, wenn der 21:9 Bildschirm Curved ist.
> ...




Darf ich fragen für welchen Monitor du dich entschieden hast und wie weit du davon entfernt sitzt? mir kommen 1080p auf 34" sehr wenig vor, das hält mich davon ab....


----------



## AYAlf (26. September 2016)

Ich sitze sehr nah vor dem Monitor (50-60cm). Mein Monitor ist der Acer Predator Z35. 

Pixel sehe ich nicht, bei dem Abstand. 27" 16:9 = 21:9 35"

Wenn du natürlich bei 27" schon Pixel siehst, bei einer Auflösung von FHD, dann ist auch der 35" 21:9 bei 2560x1080 nichts für dich.


----------



## JoM79 (26. September 2016)

AYAlf schrieb:


> Mein Monitor ist der Acer Predator Z35.


Den würde ich nie kaufen...


----------



## AYAlf (26. September 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Den würde ich nie kaufen...



Und wen interessiert das jetzt? Einfach mal nen Flame raushauen?

Ist lustig, du wirkst nur gerade


----------



## JoM79 (26. September 2016)

Ich dachte wenn ich so viele Smileys hinter haue, würde man die Ironie erkennen.
Aber ok, das war Ironie, ich hab den selber.


----------



## AYAlf (26. September 2016)

Sorry, habe meinen Ironiedetektor verlegt und bin heute eher Sheldon.
Nichts für Ungut.

Google-Ergebnis fur https://i.ytimg.com/vi/2s69aFS00cY/hqdefault.jpg


----------



## gin0v4 (26. September 2016)

naja, geringere auflösung und teurer als die beiden 34" monis, die ich raus gesucht habe - werde ich wohl nochmal 2-3 nächte drüber schlafen^^


----------



## JoM79 (26. September 2016)

Man muss halt VA und ne hohe Bildwiederholfrequenz mögen.
Dazu keine Probleme mit der Auflösung und ne Abneigung gegen IPS haben.
Dann klappt das auch.


----------



## gin0v4 (26. September 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Man muss halt VA ... mögen.



Was ist an IPS auszusetzten und was ist das besondere an VA?
Ich kenne nur TN und IPS Panels und das einzige was ich weiß ist, dass TN Panels schneller sind, aber eine schlechtere Farbwiedergabe bieten und schnelle IPS erst in den letzten paar Jahren im kommen sind und teurer sind, dafür sattere Farben und mehr Helligkeit bieten, als TN.

Was ist jetzt schon wieder VA?

PS: habe den eröffnungspost mal angepasst.


----------



## JoM79 (26. September 2016)

Nicht sattere Farben, sondern Farben dir näher am Original sind.
IPS hat auch nicht mehr Helligkeit.

VA hat nen wesentlich besseren Schwarzwert als TN oder IPS.
Dafür halt Probleme bei seitlicher Betrachtung und ist nicht so schnell.

IPS Monitore haben teilweise starke Probleme mit Backlightbleeding und glow.


----------



## Defenz0r (26. September 2016)

Ja und es gibt auch bei TN Panel eine grosse Serienstreueung was das Backlight angeht. Lotterie = TN, IPS


----------



## JoM79 (26. September 2016)

Nur dass es es bei TN weit weniger schlimm und auffällig ist.


----------



## Defenz0r (26. September 2016)

Warum ist es bei TN weniger schlimm / auffaellig??


----------



## JoM79 (27. September 2016)

Weil du bei IPS teilweise 4 schöne gelbe Ecken hast und je nach Monitor und Sitzabstand kommt noch der glow dazu .
Das hast du so bei TN einfach nicht.


----------



## Defenz0r (27. September 2016)

Also bei meinem VP2770 hab ich gar keine gelbe Ecken, kein Bleeding und ist IPS.


----------



## JoM79 (27. September 2016)

Na ist doch gut.
Nur kannst du nicht von deinem, auf alle IPS Monitore schließen. 
Das Problem ist nunmal leider da.


----------



## Defenz0r (27. September 2016)

Du aber auch nicht auf alle IPS


----------



## JoM79 (27. September 2016)

Ich hab nicht gesagt, dass das alle IPS Monitore haben.
Ich habe gesagt, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch ist.


----------



## HisN (27. September 2016)

Und genau aus dem Grund haben wir VA-Monitore? *g*


----------



## JoM79 (27. September 2016)

Da könnte was dran sein?


----------



## gin0v4 (27. September 2016)

kann mir keiner von euch etwas über den monitor von phillips sagen?


----------



## gin0v4 (27. September 2016)

Der Phillips soll wohl eine ungleichmäßige Ausleuchtung haben und unter ips glow leiden. Budget erhöht - was haltet ihr hiervon?
Der hat ein va Panel, der kontrast soll top sein und es soll ein guter Allrounder sein

34'' (86,36cm) Samsung LS34E790CNS/EN curved


----------



## JoM79 (27. September 2016)

Logisch ist der Kontrast top, ist ja auch VA.
Muss mal nach nem Test gucken.

IPS Monitore leiden alle unter glow.


----------



## gin0v4 (27. September 2016)

So, habe die letzten Tage stundenlang gesucht und meine Freundin in den Wahnsinn getrieben und sie hat mir diesen Moni raus gesucht und gesagt ich soll mein Budget erhöhen 

LG Electronics 34UC88-B Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

hat mit freesync über displayport 75hz und kann mit nv karten und einem eigenem profil bestimmt auch ein wenig übertaktet werden - mal gucken.
ansonsten wird es ohnehin ein upgrade zu meinem samsung syncmaster 2494 


clouding etc scheint auch kein großes problem zu sein: 
LG 34UC88 Review | the Ultrawide Allrounder! - YouTube


----------



## Defenz0r (28. September 2016)

@Jom sicher? noch nie bemerkt bei meinem vp2770...
Oder meinst du das?

Viewsonic VP2770-LED - Glow (Black Screen) - YouTube

Voellig normal. Hab ich auch bei einem TN Panel vom Notebook oder dem ehemaligen Samsung TN...

Bei meinem faellt der backlight bleed und der glow sogar noch besser aus!


----------



## JoM79 (28. September 2016)

Ja, das ist glow.


----------



## gin0v4 (30. September 2016)

Habe vor 2 Tagen eine Versandmail mit Trackingnummer von computeruniverse bekommen, aber laut DHL Tracking liegen zur Sendungsnummer noch immer keine Informationen vor :/
Maaan, ich will am WE mit dem neuen Moni suchten!

Kann mir irgendwer von euch was zum Versand von computeruniverse sagen?


----------



## JoM79 (30. September 2016)

Ging bei mir immer schnell.
Kann sein, dass DHL das Paket als Sperrgut behandelt, dann kann es etwas länger dauern.


----------



## DarkWing13 (30. September 2016)

Wenn man noch etwas warten kann:
Samsung C34F791
[IFA] Samsung C34F791: 34 Zoll, Quantum-Dot-Technik und 21:9 in einer 1500-mm-Kurve

So long,....


----------



## JoM79 (30. September 2016)

Er hat doch schon bestellt.


----------



## gin0v4 (30. September 2016)

endlich wird mir was bei der sendungsverfolgung angezeigt, angeblich wird das paket morgen zugestellt.

[FONT=&quot]Die Auftragsdaten zu dieser Sendung wurden vom Absender elektronisch an DHL übermittelt. <-- Das war heute um 17Uhr und am Mi kam schon die Mail von Computeruniverse :/

Naja, heute Nacht LoL WM und dann lange schlafen bis der Postbote morgen kommt [/FONT]


----------



## gin0v4 (1. Oktober 2016)

Könnte kotzen - eben bei DHL angerufen, weil mir online angezeigt wird, dass das Paket noch auf dem Weg zur Zustellbasis ist.
Von da kann ich es aus logistischen Gründen nicht persönlich abholen und es wird erst Dienstag ankommen. Na ganz toll, was mache ich jetzt mit meinem verlängertem Wochenende?
Computeruniverse hat das Paket, welches ich Dienstag um 23h bestellt habe, laut DHL Servicemitarbeiter auch erst am Freitag zu DHL gebracht - sprich: Sie haben 2,5 Tage (Mittwoch, Donnerstag und Freitag) gebraucht, um das Paket bei DHL vorbeizubringen? Ganz schwach!!!


----------



## Defenz0r (1. Oktober 2016)

abwarten und Tee trinken?


----------



## mrmurphy007 (1. Oktober 2016)

Bei Amazon bestellen.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Oktober 2016)

Seit wann bringen denn Firmen Pakete selber zu DHL?
Da kommt mindestens einmal am Tag nen DHL Fahrzeug und holt Pakete ab.


----------



## gin0v4 (1. Oktober 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Seit wann bringen denn Firmen Pakete selber zu DHL?
> Da kommt mindestens einmal am Tag nen DHL Fahrzeug und holt Pakete ab.




Whatever, dann wäre das Paket ja auch spätestens Mi Abends raus gegangen.


@mrmurphy007: Bei amazon stand der Moni zum Zeitpunkt der Bestellung als "Versandfertig in 2-5 Wochen" drin...


----------



## gin0v4 (8. Oktober 2016)

So, am Dienstag kam er endlich 

Bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden mit meiner Wahl. Klar, die Details muss ich für die native Auflösung bei fast jedem Spiel runterdrehen, aber das habe ich bereits erwartet. Backlight Bleed gibt es ein wenig an den unteren beiden Ecken, hat am Anfang stark gestört, fällt aber bereits nach 1-2 Tagen nicht mehr auf. Störender ist, dass der komplette obere Teil des Rahmens nicht ganz ausgeleuchtet wird, das fällt aber nur bei weißem Bild auf. (Sprich: oben ist ein etwa 5mm Schleier, welcher weniger stark ausgeleuchtet wird, als der Rest des Bildschirms). Insgesamt aber ein sehr schönes Bild, keine Pixelfehler, knallige Farben und super viel Fläche.
Die ersten 2 Tage musste ich mich wirklich daran gewöhnen, als ich den Moni bekommen habe und das erste mal ein paar Spiele ausprobiert habe war ich zuerst skeptisch, mir kam der Bildschirm zu groß vor etc - aber schon nach 2 Tagen war die Skepsis verflogen, ich habe mich an den Bildschirm gewöhnt und will nicht wieder zurück! Die Kurve bemerkt man im Alltag eigentlich nicht. Ich sitze etwa 50cm vom Bildschirm entfernt und ja: Ich muss den Kopf von links nach rechts drehen, wenn ich Fenster im Vollbild geöffnet habe und zum Beispiel diesen Text schreibe. Beim spielen hingegen ist man ja sowieso eher auf das Zentrum des Bildschirms fokussiert, aber eine Bewegung im Augenwinkel hat mich bei BF4 schon das ein, oder andere mal vor einem vorzeitigem Ableben gerettet!

Fazit: Ich habe noch nie so viel Geld für einen Monitor ausgegeben und finde den Preis von 770€ auch echt mehr als happig - nochmal würde ich nicht so viel bezahlen und mehr als 500-600€ ist der Moni imo auch nicht wert - trotzdem werde ich behalten und wer dazu bereit ist so viel zu bezahlen bekommt auch eine klare Empfehlung ausgesprochen. Backlight bleed scheint einfach dazu zu gehören und scheint bei diesem Modell auch deutlich geringer auszufallen als beim Vorgänger (wie gesagt, 2 eher kleine Lichthöfe an den unteren beiden Ecken - ansonsten nichts zu sehen). Störender ist eher der Grauschleier am oberen Bildschirmrand, wo das Bild nicht komplett ausgeleuchtet wird (Links mehr als rechts) - allerdings ist dies nur auf einem Weißen Bild zu sehen und im Spiel achtet man da sowieso nicht drauf. Vom Backlight Bleed bemerke ich im Alltag gar nichts (Nur im Dunklen Raum, mit nem schwarzem Bild und wenn ich drauf achte) und den Grauschleier oben bemerkt man nur im Desktopbetrieb wenn man Fenster im Vollbild benutzt, dann zum Beispiel bei Chrome die Tabs wechselt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wanderer1980 (8. Oktober 2016)

DarkWing13 schrieb:


> Wenn man noch etwas warten kann:
> Samsung C34F791
> [IFA] Samsung C34F791: 34 Zoll, Quantum-Dot-Technik und 21:9 in einer 1500-mm-Kurve
> 
> So long,....



erfahrung mit quantum dot?
hat der monitor wirklich kein backlight bleeding problem?


----------

